# female names



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

For now, I am keeping Amber and Violet. Only I do not want to call them that. Amber is okay, though Ember might be ok too. 

I think Violet will either be Evenstar's Milla, or Evenstar's Liebchen. 

I like the name Ninja for Amber. Mom says it isn't good for a female. Any thoughts on that. 

I wouldn't mind something that kind of covered both of them, like Babs and Jenna being Dubya's twin daughters. 

My girls are the spitting image of their father, very dark black with less tan on them than my other dogs. Thus the Ninja name. 

They are currently in their second obedience class, and unless I plan to call them Amber and Violet, I think I should get going with the name. Also CATC sent a premium list for March. I can enter them by the middle of February, but I have to register them first. 

I love bitches, but have tons of dog-names and very few bitch names.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Anise (licorice flavoured spice), Shadow, Raven, Velvet, Phantom, Voodoo, Magic, Ebony, Mystery, Carbon, Kohl, Coal


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This is Amber:









And this is Violet:


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I always wanted to name a girldog Venus. (course I would be able to stop singing that song)


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

my girl is raven! BTW yeah Ravens!! (can u tell i'm from baltimore!)


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Violet looks like a "Mila" (Mee-lah) or an Elizabeth (or Lizzy), although I really do like the name Violet. 

Amber looks like a "Chloe" or a "Jazzy" to me.









They are just so beautiful!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Here are German names from some of our female rescues.

Minna
Ebba,
Ula,
Alina,
Viola,
Zelda,
Ingrid,
Edeline,
Hella,
Ava,
NAhe,
Nixie,
Elka,
Edelheide,
Paar,

: )


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I like Zelda, that is interesting.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I wanted to name Dakota, Zelda, but was outvoted. I have a cat named Link, so I though Zelda would be a good fit, or so would Navi. Can you tell that I love that video game. lol.

Those puppies are cute. To me there are too many golden retrievers are named Amber so I would change that one for sure. Violet, to me is a delicate name, is she?

Naming your puppy is hard, but the name you pick usually ends up suiting them in the end. Sorry can't help with suggestions and it was hard enough to come up with Dakota, which wasn't my choice but was outvoted, again.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

LOL I could NOT do a Zelda because of the game! My favorite game in all it's incarnations from original nintendo on! 

I like strong names....predators like Hawk, Falcon, Cheetah, Cougar, Jaguar...Jetta would go good on a girl...Cheetah too...

Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I guess it is official as I bought the Kennel/dog licenses today, and I declare their names: Ninja and Milla (Me-lah). I was hoping for somthing that would pair them, but it just didn't happen. I do like Jetta though, only it is a little to close to Jenna. 

Thanks.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I agree that Ninja isn't a girl name.

I actually like the name Violet. But then, I had a Lily so I guess I like the flower thing.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My Grandma was named Veda. I've always liked that name~good call name. Means knowledge in sanskrit from the four sacred books of the hindu's. Maybe my next girl...


----------

